

Ask HN: Are you using a Nagios theme? - varsketiz

Every conference talk about #monitoringsucks bashes Nagios for its interface. Have you tried using themes (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1gMAkxb) and why don&#x27;t they solve your problem?
======
zimpenfish
We're using exfoliation with no complaints. Although very few people actually
interact with Nagios and they're used to enduring far worse interfaces.

